# Pactimo



## KeithNorCal (Oct 10, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with Pactimo cycling apparel?


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

TriCross Rich should be by any minute to tell you all about it. Just hold on a few.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

KeithNorCal said:


> Does anyone have experience with Pactimo cycling apparel?





ghettocop said:


> TriCross Rich should be by any minute to tell you all about it. Just hold on a few.


Here I am to save the day...

What do you want to know?


----------



## KeithNorCal (Oct 10, 2016)

TricrossRich said:


> What do you want to know?


Nothing specific. I was just looking to get some objective opinions about their stuff. Quality, durability, customer service, etc., all the usual stuff. Whatever experiences people have. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

KeithNorCal said:


> Nothing specific. I was just looking to get some objective opinions about their stuff. Quality, durability, customer service, etc., all the usual stuff. Whatever experiences people have. Thanks in advance!


Well, I think my opinion of their stuff is pretty objective, but I'm a Brand Ambassador for them so Ghettocop would probably say otherwise. As a whole, I think their stuff is pretty good quality, which is why I bought a lot of it and was into the brand before I was a Brand Ambassador. Obviously, they have a wide range of stuff so its pretty easy to find what you're looking for depending on your budget, but I'd say that each line represents a pretty good value, offering fit and quality equal to other brands at higher price points. From a durability standpoint, I think they're pretty much on par with the other major brands I've used (Pearl Izumi, Assos, Castelli & Capo). I've never had anything rip or come apart on me under normal use. I did have a seam in the sleeve of my skin suit start to come apart this season, but it was on the hottest day of the year and skin suits are notoriously tight so my arm got stuck as I was taking it off. I contacted Pactimo and they sent me a shipping label to send it in for review. They guarantee their products for life, so if you have an issue, they'll either fix or replace the item. I sent my skin suit in and they repaired it and had it back to me within a week or so. 

I like both the Summit and Ascent very lines and the Summit Raptor bibs.. I have three pairs of Ascent bibs as well, but prefer the chamois and material of the Raptors for long rides. They've just come out with a new high-end bib, the Stratos, that is a step above the Raptors, but they're currently only offering it in a 10.5" inseam (long) and I prefer the (normal) 9.25" inseam. A friend of mine just got the Stratos and so far he's had good things to say.

They've got a lot of good deals going right now for the Thanksgiving / Black Friday sale. If you got questions on anything specific, let me know.


----------



## KeithNorCal (Oct 10, 2016)

TricrossRich said:


> Well, I think my opinion of their stuff is pretty objective, but I'm a Brand Ambassador for them so Ghettocop would probably say otherwise. ... They guarantee their products for life, so if you have an issue, they'll either fix or replace the item. ...


Cool, thanks for taking the time to respond. I didn't know about the lifetime guarantee. That's pretty impressive for cycling apparel.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a variety of things from them. I have found the quality and design to be very good as is the the fit and sizing. The customer service is top notch. Any questions or issues and I have been extremely impressed by the speed that they got back to me and how they handled the questions. I highly recommend their clothing.


----------



## GiantRdr (Oct 6, 2017)

After trying a few brands, Pactimo is the only brand i buy from now. US based company, i really like their kits i have maybe 8 short sleeve, 2 or 3 long sleeve, and 3 Bib shorts which i really love. just my 2 cents, i don't think you'll be disappointed at all.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I only have one piece of their gear, knee warmers, and they are my favorite for cool to cold days. I have been tempted to buy jerseys, but at 190ish, I am not sure they are a good fit for my linebacker body. I usually go for Rapha Classic or Core in XL and those are fine, not too long in the body, comfortable in the chest and waist.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

They need to do something with their vest zippers. In the past they supplied the state championship vests for Colorado. It's amazing to watch struggles with the zippers on the podium. I wouldn't call it the best advertising to have the crowd watch time and time again folks struggle with the zippers.


----------

